# Linux - Effizient Grundwissen erwerben - Wie?



## Sintharas (27. April 2009)

Hallo!
Nach 9 Jahren Windows möchte ich nun über den Tellerrand hinausblicken und mich mit Linux vertraut machen.
Hauptaugenmerk ist dabei, die Kommandozeile samt Befehlen und das Systemprinzip(In welchem Systemordner liegt was, etc) zu begreifen, und später einen Linux-Server zu betreiben.
Jetzt stellt sich zuallererst die Frage, mit welcher Distri ich anfangen sollte, welche geeignet für Umsteiger ist.

Und, das allerwichtigste, wo ich gute Lektüre zu Linux finde. Grundlagen etc.
Sollte ich mir so nen Wälzer von Markt und Technik, Databecker oder ner anderen PC-Buch-Marke kaufen, oder finde ich hier im Internet auch was nettes?

MfG & Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Ratschläge,
Sintharas


----------



## Bauer87 (27. April 2009)

Wenn du wirklich alles lernen willst, nimm nicht Ubuntu. Das enthält einige Komfort-Funktionen, die du ansonsten nicht finden wirst. Allerdings halte ich großes Hintergrundwissen für unnötig: Bei Windows kennst du wahrscheinlich nicht einen einzigen Konsolenbefehl (bei der Konsole auch kein Wunder) und das Prinzip hinter den Verzeichnissen ist auch quasi nicht existent: Alles installiert sich auf Gutdünken irgendwo hin. Als Anwender musst du das alles aber ja ohnehin nicht wissen. Sowas ist wichtig, wenn du entwickeln, debuggen oder ähnliches willst.

Am besten, du fängst einfach an. Und zwar ohne davon auszugehen, dass es sich um Windows handelt. Das ist der größte Fehler, den du machen kannst: Glauben, dass es sich bedienen lässt wie Windows.  (Etwas muss anders sein, um besser sein zu können.) Das ist zwar manchmal der Fall, aber gilt im Allgemeinen nicht. Vor allem KDE und LXDE, zwei Desktop-Oberflächen, sehen aus wie Windows, aber in meinen Augen ist das eher schlecht: Der Nutzer meint dann auch, dass es sich wie Windows bedienen lässt - und das ist, wie gesagt, nicht unbedingt der Fall.

Für den Einstieg würde ich daher Gnome oder XFCE (zwei andere Desktops) empfehlen. Direkt am Terminal arbeiten macht es eher schwieriger. Es sei denn, du fängst mit nem Server an - da ist eine Desktop-Oberfläche natürlich Schwachsinn.

Welche Distribution du nutzt, ist eigentlich zweitrangig - der Desktop ist wichtiger. Grafisch würde ich trotzdem Ubuntu empfehlen, für Server eher Debian (dann ohne grafische Oberfläche).

PS: Wenn du ein wirklich gutes und umfangreiches Buch suchst, nimm  "Kofler - Linux" (die achte Auflage ist aktuell).


----------



## fenguri (27. April 2009)

Ein wenig ueber die Dateistruktur kannst du dir auch hier zusammen lesen : Filesystem Hierarchy Standard ? Wikipedia 
Dann weisst du wenigstens shon mal was wo und weshalb ist 

Zur Distri, Ubuntu .... naja, hat bei mir nen faden nachgeschmack hinterlassen.
Mit Debian bin ich gluecklich geworden aber es haengt ja auch immer davon ab wie tief du in die Materie vorstossen willst. 

Buecher habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht, habe mir die benoetigten info's immer im netz zusammen gesucht. Ich denke das beste wirds sein erstmal zu installieren und dann schritt schritt die Probleme, die dir mit sicherheit entgegen kommen werde, zubeseitigen. So habe ich mal angefangen.

Es gab irgendwo mal einen Distributions Helper, auf der Seite hast du ein paar Fragen beantwortet und dann wurde vorschlaege zu verschiedenen Distri gemacht. Habe den Link jetzt leider nicht gefunden.

Ansosnten Herzliche Willkommen in der Wunderbare Welt von GNU 

Gutes gelingen

ciaooo


----------



## Sintharas (27. April 2009)

@Bauer87: Unter XP/Vista hab ich mich doch etwas mit MSDOS(bzw was nun übrig ist davon ) beschäftigt, alltägliche Aufgaben eben (ping, traceroute, ab und an mal n kl. batchfile schreiben...)

Danke euch beiden für die Tipps, ich denke, ich werde mit Debian+GNOME anfangen, und nach einiger Einarbeitungszeit auf Debian ohne Desktop umsteigen... Aber ohne GUI ist's nunmal wichtig, sich im Terminal zu Hause zu fühlen 

Werd' einfach mal anfangen mit Linux, die einfachen Dinge (wie installiere ich ein Tarball etc...) werden bald ins Blut übergegangen sein. 



> Ansonsten Herzlich Willkommen in der Wunderbaren Welt von GNU


Danke 

MfG,
Sintharas


----------



## rebel4life (30. April 2009)

Wie wäre es mit LFS, Gentoo oder Arch Linux? Bei letzterem ist die Installation nicht ganz so schwer und man lernt währenddessen eigentlich schon die Grundlagen. Ein 2. PC zur Internetrecherche sollte vorhanden sein, ansonsten ist es manchmal umständlich wenn du nicht weiterkommst...


----------



## Bauer87 (30. April 2009)

LFS und Gentoo halte ich für den totalen Overkill. Das ist einfach zu viel für den Anfang. Arch habe ich noch nie getestet.
Aber mal ehrlich: Wem, der Windows "lernen" will, würdet ihr empfehlen, sofort die Powershell zu installieren und künftig alles nur darüber zu machen - oder bei Bedarf mit Regedit.
Es ist zwar bei Linux ohne alles immer noch nicht ganz so übel wie im Registry-Editor, aber warum sollte man auf automatische Funktionen verzichten, wenn es sie doch gibt?


----------



## Sintharas (30. April 2009)

Nochmals danke für die weiteren antworten.
rebels linux-distris sagen mir garnix (gentoo etwas).
ich denke, ich werde beim lenny stable 5.01 netzwerk installer bleiben.
mal sehn, wie ich hinkomm


----------



## rhisto (6. Juli 2009)

Mir hat ein Kumpel von einer distri erzählt, die Rennen würde wie der Teufel.
Da ich wegen einem Abrauchen des PCs, erstmal Ubuntu auf den 400er installiert habe.
Hat auch der Komfort-distri, meine Interesse geweckt.
Also welche Distri ist die Schnellste?


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Juli 2009)

Gar keine. Am schnellsten ist selbstgebaut. Den Code an die eigene Kiste anpassen und dann selber kompilieren. Aber z.B. Gentoo kommt da sehr nah dran. (Da setzt man Flags und dann wird zumindest mit krasser Optimierung auf deinen PC kompiliert.) Alles, was auch auf anderen Rechnern laufen würde, ist langsamer. (Wenn auch nicht unbedingt, spürbar ^^.)


----------



## Lumen (8. Juli 2009)

Mein Rat lautet nimm Ubuntu bin vor fast 3 Jahren damit angefangen und immer noch zufrieden
und hier kriegst Du erstmal alles an Infos die Du brauche kannst
Startseite ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

Gruß Lumen


----------



## Terminator92 (30. Juli 2009)

Ich schließ mich Lumen an ...bin kein Linux Profi ...
Bei mir hat auch alles mit Kubuntu angefangen dann Ubuntu ist noch besser meiner Meinung nach
Alles andre was ich probiert habe hat mir nicht gefallen.Und dann probier einfach mal einen ganzen Tag Ubuntu zu benutzen.Mit alldem was du sonst auch machst...Such dir unter ubuntuusers.de oder google nach einem passenden Programm und arbeite damit.Meistens wirst du dadruch schon mit der Konsole bekanntgemacht.Erst mit kleine süßen kopier-befehlen und ähnlichem.Dann kommst du villt auch in das Dateisystem und somit lernst du immer mehr...Ich habe es schon teilweise aufgegebenaber lass dich nicht entmutigen bei mir war es viel wegen den Spielen und Zeitbedingt man muss sich sehr viel einlesen aber auf meinem 2. Pc habe ich Ubuntu installiertda Reicht mir aber auch mein Browser und das ChatprogrammKopete oder wies heißt


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Juli 2009)

Für sowas würde ich die "altbackenen" Distros empfehlen, also Debian oder slackware, die noch sehr nah am klassischen Unix-System dran sind. Da funktioniert so gut wie jedes generische Linux-Howto aus dem Netz und man braucht nicht unbebdingt speziell angepasste Tutorials.

Ich hab mir damals Slackware vorgenommen und es nicht bereut. Es gibt kaum grafische Configtools, man muss viel in den Configdateien per Hand editieren, kann Programme selber kompilieren, einen eigenen Kernel bauen usw. HowTo's gibts reichlich im Web, teilweise aber auf englisch.

Das ist halt Learning by Doing, man schnappt sich eine Anleitung, geht Schritt für Schritt vor und prägt sich die Zusammenhänge ein. Ich hab da seinerzeit Grafik, Monitor und Soundkarte konfiguriert, einen PPPoE treiber für DSL installiert, Tools wie LICQ selber kompiliert, einen Kernel gebaut und anderes.
Eben einfach Linux pur. 

Wenn man es dann mal kann, würde ich aber eine Distro bevorzugen, die einem etwas arbeit abnimmt, Ubuntu mit Gnome fand ich da immer recht brauchbar.


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Also Slackware und Debian auf eine Stufe zu stellen halte ich für gefährlich.
Gerade kompilieren ist unter Debian echt ein Akt. Zu Slackware kann ich nichts sagen, aber Debian ist nun wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Außerdem ist Debian teilweise sehr alt. Bis da irgendwas als Stable anerkannt wird dauert es Monate.

Demnächst will ich mal ArchLinux ausprobieren. Es soll wohl gut zu konfigurieren sein, aber immer noch recht Einsteigerfreundlich.

Und wer wirklich alles selbst machen will, der kann gern mal Gentoo ausprobieren. Die haben nicht mal nen verdammten Installer 

so far


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also Slackware und Debian auf eine Stufe zu stellen halte ich für gefährlich.
> Gerade kompilieren ist unter Debian echt ein Akt. Zu Slackware kann ich nichts sagen, aber Debian ist nun wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Außerdem ist Debian teilweise sehr alt. Bis da irgendwas als Stable anerkannt wird dauert es Monate


Man muss halt den Testing Release nehmen, oder wie Debian das nennt. slackware hat neuere Pakete, und ist trotzdem relativ stable und einfach gestrickt.

Egal ob Debian oder slackware, beide haben gute Paketmanager (wobei apt-get natürlich das Vorbild zu swaret bzw. slack-get ist). Man holt sich halt die enstprechenden Compilerumgebungen und Dev-Pakete, liest das readme, macht sein configure/make/make install und fertig.
Bei Slackware fand ich es immer vergleichsweise simpel, bei Debian wirds nicht viel anders sein.

Allerdings ist es nervig und dauert bei größeren Sachen recht lange, und dann nimmt man doch wieder Binaries. Daher würde ich, wenn man nichts rumbasteln und lernen will, gleich zu einer distro wie Ubuntu greifen, wo man alles als binary holen kann. Wenn der Kernel halbwegs optimiert wurde, passt es imho, mit den unangepassten Binaries verschenkt man nicht mehr so viel Leistung als das es sich lohnen würde, Sachen wie Firefox selber zu bauen...

Aber wie gesagt, zum Basteln und Kennenlernen halte ich die alten Distros für am besten. slackware und Debian sind einfach oldschool, alle neueren Derivate sind verändert und vereinfacht im Vergleich, da muss man nicht viel rumschrauben.

Arch ist aber wohl auch eine gute alternative, es ist vergleichsweise neu, ähnelt vom Aufbaue her dem klassischen BSD bzw. Slackware, hat eine ähnlich gute Paketverwaltung wie Debian und ein bildsystem ählich Gentoo. Verzichtet auch auf grafische Helferlein zur Konfiguration, insofern kann man da gut selber schrauben. Ich denke damit kann man auch viel lernen.


----------



## Kadauz (31. Juli 2009)

Zum Erlernen sei folgendes Openbook zu empfehlen:
Galileo Computing :: Linux

Ich habe mir meine ersten Linuxkenntnisse aus der "Für Einsteiger-Version" dieses Buches angeeignet. Das ist eber nicht kostenlos, aber zu empfehlen:

Galileo Computing : Buch : Einstieg in Linux

Das Gute an diesen Büchern ist, dass sie distributionsunaghängig sind.


----------



## BBR (2. August 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Gerade kompilieren ist unter Debian echt ein Akt. Zu Slackware kann ich nichts sagen, aber Debian ist nun wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Außerdem ist Debian teilweise sehr alt. Bis da irgendwas als Stable anerkannt wird dauert es Monate.



wieso ist das unter Debian ein Akt? Ist doch total easy, schon alleine, wenn man mit apt-get build dep die Abhängigkeiten automatsich installieren kann.

Alt kann man nicht sagen. Lenny ist teilweise sogar aktueller als Ubuntu.
Man muss sich nur die Frage stellen, nutzt und braucht man immer die neuste Kernel Version / Software. Und wenn dann gibt es ja immer noch Testing oder Unstable (wobei Unstable auch sehr gut läuft  )

Ich würde dir definitiv Debian zum empfehlen. Gerade, weil es auch zu Debian sehr viele HowTos im Netz gibt.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. August 2009)

Lenny aktueller als Ubuntu? Als welches Ubuntu? Meinst du Intrepid? Seit dem gibt es schon zwei neue Versionen. Nichts gegen Debian - nutze selber Lenny auf meinem privaten Destop- aber aktuell trifft es man überhaupt nicht. Schnell, zuverlässig und stabil. Aber auf keinen Fall aktuell. Hier sei Openoffice 2.4 genannt. Schon das hat mich fast dazu gebracht, mal wieder dist-upgrade auf Testing zu machen.


----------



## BBR (3. August 2009)

nein als Ubuntu 9.04. Waren meine ich aber auch Server Dinge.

Würde noch nicht zu Testing wechseln, weil das noch kaum ein unterschied zu Lenny ist. Wenn dann auf Unstable wechseln. Und das rockt 

Bei Unstable sind die Debian Paket trotzdem sehr gut und stabil, nur noch nicht 100% getestet bzw fertig.

Aber für einen Desktop nicht schlimm.


----------



## Kadauz (6. August 2009)

Ich werf mnal noch "centos" in den Raum. Is die nicht kommerzielle Version von "Red Hat".
Ist einigermaßen modern aber dennoch sehr nahe am System. Z.B. ist der Paketmanager bei weitem nicht so komfortabel wie bei Ubuntu. Außerdem gibt es weniger fertig kompilierte Pakete, was einen zwingt selber zu kompilieren.

Also ruhig mal centos ausprobieren.


----------



## Gipse (9. August 2009)

Dann werfe ich nochmal Mandriva in den Raum. Bin von SuSE, auf Ubuntu, Debian und später Mint auf 2009.1 umgestiegen und bin schwer begeistert.
mfg
Gipse


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2009)

Also wenn man wirklich effizient Grundwissen über Linux erwerben will kann ich nur den Weg empfehlen, den ich zur Zeit gehe:
Gentoo. Mit Hilfe der offiziellen Dokumentation sollte eigentlich jeder in der Lage sein, sein Gentoo zum laufen zu bekommen, und beim Einrichten lernt man wirklich sehr viel über das grundlegende System. Man muss nur bereit sein viel zu lesen, die Schritte zu durchdenken und man braucht viel Geduld, ich hab meinen ersten eigenen lauffähigen gentoo-kernel beim dritten Versuch hinbekommen. ^^ Die Grundkenntnisse bei einer fertigen Distri mit GUI zu erlernen halte ich da für sehr viel schwerer, da man wohl die meisten Aufgaben dann über die GUI erledigt und nicht versteht, was denn da eigentlich dahinter steckt.


----------



## Bauer87 (10. August 2009)

Die Frage ist nur: Braucht man dieses tiefgreifende Linux-Wissen? (Useflags und Cflags sind im Übrigen der wohl größte Teil beim Gentoo-Lernen und absolut Gentoo-Spezifisch). Es reicht doch, effizient die Bash und ne Gui zu nutzen - wenn schon alles kompiliert ist.
Würde ja auch keiner auf die Idee kommen zu sagen: Wenn du Windows lernen willst, dann musst du es erst mal selber kompilieren. Dann gäbe es keinen einzigen Windows-User, der wirklich weiß, was er macht. (Den Eindruck habe ich zwar manchmal: Wenn was nicht klappt, Reboot des Gesamtsystems Oo Aber das scheint irgendwie an Windows zu liegen und nicht an wenig Erfahrung.)


----------



## midnight (10. August 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur: Braucht man dieses tiefgreifende Linux-Wissen? (Useflags und Cflags sind im Übrigen der wohl größte Teil beim Gentoo-Lernen und absolut Gentoo-Spezifisch). Es reicht doch, effizient die Bash und ne Gui zu nutzen - wenn schon alles kompiliert ist.
> Würde ja auch keiner auf die Idee kommen zu sagen: Wenn du Windows lernen willst, dann musst du es erst mal selber kompilieren. Dann gäbe es keinen einzigen Windows-User, der wirklich weiß, was er macht. (Den Eindruck habe ich zwar manchmal: Wenn was nicht klappt, Reboot des Gesamtsystems Oo Aber das scheint irgendwie an Windows zu liegen und nicht an wenig Erfahrung.)



Naja der Vorteil an Linux ist doch gerade, dass du ganz tief ins System "eindringen" kannst. Wenn du einfach ne Linux/BSD-Grundlage willst und dich um den Rest nicht kümmern willst, dann kannst du dir einen Mac kaufen (=

Das Problem an Gentoo ist halt, das man am Anfang sehr viel lernen muss, was man am Ende nicht mehr unbedingt braucht. Für Leute, die sich wirklich mit Linux beschäftigen wollen ist Gentoo ideal, aber die, die sich einfach mal "Linux - Das andere Betriebssystem" angucken wollen, die können beim fertigen Ubuntu bleiben (=

so far


----------



## rebel4life (10. August 2009)

Ich würde anstatt auf Gentoo eher auf Arch setzen, da kann man auch mal schnell etwas installieren und muss nicht wie bei Gentoo ewig kompilieren, aber das ist wieder Ansichtssache. Einfach mehrere Distributionen durchprobieren und dann die nehmen, die einem am besten gefallen hat.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2009)

> Würde ja auch keiner auf die Idee kommen zu sagen: Wenn du Windows lernen willst, dann musst du es erst mal selber kompilieren. Dann gäbe es keinen einzigen Windows-User, der wirklich weiß, was er macht. (Den Eindruck habe ich zwar manchmal: Wenn was nicht klappt, Reboot des Gesamtsystems Oo Aber das scheint irgendwie an Windows zu liegen und nicht an wenig Erfahrung.)



Naja, bei Gentoo gehts mir, das Lernen betreffend, weniger um das alles selbst kompilieren, das ist eher ne Befridiegung meines PC-Frickel-Triebes. ^^ Aber bei Gentoo ist man halt gezwungen von Anfang an in der Shell zu arbeiten, und das halte ich bei Linux, im Gegensatz zu Windows, durchaus für wichtig, denn bei Linux kommt man bei gewissen sachen, einfach nicht um die Shell rum...irgendwann kommt da immer der Punkt, an dem man mal ein bisschen Shell-Erfahrung braucht. Das ist bei Windows eben nicht der Fall, da kann man (sogut wie) alles über die GUI bewerkstelligen. Un wenn man wirklich mit Linux auskommen will wird man auch irgendwann mal an den Punkt gelangen, wo es ein Programm nicht für die eigene Distri gibt und man dann halt doch mal kompilieren muss ^^.
Aber wie rebel schon sagt, das Beste ist einfach erstmal mehrere Distri's durchzuprobieren und dann die zu nehmen, die einem am besten gefällt.


----------



## s|n|s (18. September 2009)

Schock dich selbst. Lies ein Buch.

Linux Bücher sind in meiner Erfahrung sehr gut zum Nachschlagen. Das häufige Nachschlagen resultiert auch in Fachwissen. Ganz lesen natürlich.

Diese Bücher sind zu 80% nach Jahren noch up to date. Diese 1-2 Jahre alten Ausgaben kosten dann gebraucht bei Amazon zB ein Appel und ein Ei. Änderungen kann man sich dann im Foren anlesen und wenn nötig neuere Versionen der Bücher kaufen.

Empfehlen kann ich den Addison-Wesley Verlag.


----------

